# test video



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Video turned out great, subject matter, even greater! What a good boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if you listen carefully, when Tito is on the opposite bank you'll hear Dan say "I was waiting for that, I gave him a correction", he's referring to the slow pick-up of the bumper, and the slow turn around to come back with it. Dan doesn't tolerate sloppy work.
If you look real closely, you'll see Tito blink. Nick, nick.
edit...I have to say, I'm pleased with the camera, though. It took a decent video even though it was raining, and didn't take too long for me to upload it. Look out guys, that means more videos will be coming along!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Video is perfect...Just like the Tito monster.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great video! Great dog!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tito had a pretty nice entry from a sit. I can't wait to see the really "big air".


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when he gets a running start his entries scare me, he does the 15 foot out over the water dock diving style entry. That's fine if he's jumping into a clean, deep pond, but if there are sticks, stones, or shallow water, it's a serious concern.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great video, great dog  Thanks for sharing - and those ponds look amazing


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It's so nice to see video of Tito!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a great video. Tito did a good job.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Windy and rainy. Yucky day but Tito looks great. Looking forward to your future videos.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I didn't notice the 'nick nick' I did notice however him speeding up when he heard the whistle. It was like 'YES SIR!' so now it makes sense. 

Not bad... you put a title on it.... more than I can do....


----------

